# Chainsaw repair - cylinder damage?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Hone the cylinder and install oversized rings maybe. Don't know that is is worth all of that or if the parts are even available.

I was told the same thing about mine. Mine runs okay but is missing the safety yada yada so shops won't work on it and they say a replacement safety gizmo is not available. Hard to believe that a Stihl couldn't be made to live forever.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the parts aren't to pricey I'd fix it---My old faithful Dolmar has the same problems--But the parts are not available---


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Any suggestions on how to repair the cylinder or if this could be the cause of major problems?


Ayuh,... If the bottom end of the motor is Ok,...

Buy a piston, 'n cylinder replacement Kit....


----------

